
The relationship between stocks and oil prices - nkurz
http://www.brookings.edu/blogs/ben-bernanke/posts/2016/02/19-stocks-and-oil-prices
======
somberi
[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/02/08/tanking](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/02/08/tanking)

